# Just bought a jet 1642evs-2



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

I just purchased a used Jet 1642EVS-2. It is 15 months old and in perfect shape. Getting a Vicmarc 120 chuck and 12 gouges. The whole thing was $2K. I think it was a great deal. I have been turning on a Shop Smith 510. I bring the "new" lathe home tomorrow, can't wait. From what I have read this is a very good lathe, it is wired for 230/2HP, I will have to unplug the dust collector; a guys gotta' have priorities. I have 812 board feet of Big Leaf Maple that I want to turn into yarn bowls, bowls, wine stoppers and the list goes on. Hopefully you guys and gals can let me know if you think this is a good deal. Thanks for all of your help. ken


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you have purchased the lathe, then what anyone thinks about the deal is mute.

It is a good lathe. Just pick it up, get it into your shop and start using it. The money is spent, enjoy the purchase. :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

bad thing is if there are no pics it didnt happen
we need pictures


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

You'll love the lathe and get many years of enjoyment from it, so don't worry about what you paid for it, you'll get your moneys worth. (BTW, that's not a bad deal). :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim562 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have the same unit only it's 1.5hp. I love it. Currently constructing an under the lathe storage cabinet. Replace a nova 3000 with VS with this and am extremely happy.


----------



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

*The jet has landed*

Just got it put back together, waiting for epoxy to dry on a few bowl mounts; can't wait. This thing purrs...ken:shifty:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats a sweet lathe for sure:yes::yes::yes:
congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Like the man says: once the money is spent and you're happy it's all moot.:yes::yes:
Like you I started on my 510 and found the limitations really quickly and moved onto bigger and better.
Git going so you can post pics! 
Dave H


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Kh,
I've got a 1642 also, but the 110v model. Build yourself a stand for your lathe chisels. That shelf down below gets buried in wood chips. Have fun with it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I think you got a good deal as well. That's actually the lathe I'm hoping to get in a couple of years. My one recommendation based on several people who I know own it is to build a weight box into the bottom of it and fill it with 200 pounds or so of sand or cement blocks. It seems to help alot with any potential movement and/vibration.

Mark


----------



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

Just made a shelf and put 5 eighty pound bags of cement on it, I don't think it is going anywhere. ken


----------



## keith long (Jan 25, 2013)

Very nice machine, no shavings under it yet???


----------



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

*Shavings*

Wife knits and wanted a "knitting bowl", keeps the ball of yarn from rolling around. I thought that would be a good start on the new lathe. Made three so far. ken:laughing: Love the lathe


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

nice start
keep it up :yes::yes:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

well that's not fair -- he gets a new lathe *and* has some beautiful spalted wood to turn on it ... :laughing:

nice work -- turn safe and enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you to all. I only have about 790 board feet of the spalted maple to get rid of yet. ken


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

khowald said:


> Thank you to all. I only have about 790 board feet of the spalted maple to get rid of yet. ken


I wish I had some of that. I'd like to make a couple of picture frames and a few other items. SM is hard to come by here.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> bad thing is if there are no pics it didnt happen
> we need pictures


Looks like it really did happen, nice looking lathe. I want one.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Nice pics*

See it really does happen even if you don't post pic's but it helps to do the show and tell. What method did you use to cut out the J on the bowls for the yarn.

Jerry


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

WTG I know a few friends of mine that have them,and love em.


----------



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

I just used a regular coping saw to cut the "J". ken


----------



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

I used a coping saw to cut the "J"'s. ken


----------

